# NZXT's new Phantom Cabby!!



## static_x (Jul 20, 2010)

*New Cabbys on the block!!!*

*www.mnpctech.3dpixelnet.com/picture_library/nzxt_phantom_casemodblog.com.jpg

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll4/pappuchappu/nzxt.jpg


NZXT Phantom will be up for sale this July. Looks good!!!
This is another High End cabinet from NZXT. Price yet to be announced...
More Details here:

NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Futurelooks and TechwareLabs NZXT Previews at Computex 2010

Another one by Inwin:
*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll4/pappuchappu/Slayer.jpg

Priced at $75. For more details:
In win Dragon slayer


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ thats a real Phantom. most full tower cabinets in market looks odd. HAF series is all same. CM Cosmos looks ordinary. so is Thermalright. nothing much to talk about LianLi cabbies. they good but from outside no sex appeal. NZXT have totally redefined cabinets design. a White cabinet that will win many gamers hearts. Kudos to NZXT.

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

the Inwin cabinet looks more like a server chassis but got its own fraction of user appeals.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 20, 2010)

Where can we buy these cabinets ?
Sometimes it simply feels bad.....that in india we have to crave for so much to get these products....at reasonable price.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 20, 2010)

whats the price in INDIA. The cabinets are awesome in terms of looks


----------



## mavihs (Jul 20, 2010)

fatalcore said:


> Where can we buy these cabinets ?
> Sometimes it simply feels bad.....that in india we have to crave for so much to get these products....at reasonable price.


actually NZXT cabbies are available for less in India compared outside!(check out the cost for them in USA)
This cabby hasn't been released till now. will be released this month only!

@Sam
there are 2 more colours: Black & Red!

the 2nd one is a mATX cabby! 

also this was showcased at Computex so old news! 
i'm just waiting for a full fledged review of it which hasn't come out yet!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 20, 2010)

That's one awesome looking cabinet. NZXT are in a different league all-together. HAF series look pretty ordinary in comparison.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

mavihs said:


> actually NZXT cabbies are available for less in India compared outside!(check out the cost for them in USA)
> This cabby hasn't been released till now. will be released this month only!



in NewEgg, NZXT M59 costs same as Gamma. here it cost 2 times as of gamma 



mavihs said:


> @Sam
> there are 2 more colours: Black & Red!



oh yes. not seen the tiny thumbnail pic. but white looks best which such design. Black will hide lots of the curves & special design adopted. can't say anything for red, than it not suites such a cabby.



Cool G5 said:


> the 2nd one is a mATX cabby!



mATX  a totally bad choice. i mistaken it to be FULL tower 



Cool G5 said:


> That's one awesome looking cabinet. NZXT are in a different league all-together. *HAF series look pretty ordinary in comparison.*


----------



## mavihs (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> That's one awesome looking cabinet. NZXT are in a different league all-together. HAF series look pretty ordinary in comparison.


wat about HAF-X?


> in NewEgg, NZXT M59 costs same as Gamma. here it cost 2 times as of gamma


links?


> oh yes. not seen the tiny thumbnail pic. but white looks best which such design. Black will hide lots of the curves & special design adopted. can't say anything for red, than it not suites such a cabby.


check the video!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 21, 2010)

mavihs said:


> wat about HAF-X?
> links?
> check the video!



Looks much better than HAF - X IMO.


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, so whats the price in india...and where can u get this stuff ?
White one is awesome....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

mavihs said:


> links?



please visit newegg. they have it at same price (after some mail in rebate).


----------



## mavihs (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Looks much better than HAF - X IMO.


maybe in looks but in performance & cable management & features(Liquid Cooling) HAF X is still better!


----------



## icebags (Jul 23, 2010)

are these available in our nearby stores?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 23, 2010)

icebags said:


> are these available in our nearby stores?



Where are you located? You may check with PrimeABGB in Mumbai.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 23, 2010)

icebags said:


> are these available in our nearby stores?



read my post on above: they havn't been launched here yet!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

OMG.. wht d hell is dis... 
is dis available in india??does neone knw its price in market??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

WOAH!!!...Phantom's looks are jaw-dropping!Wanna get my hands on 'em!
Hey since its a little over months from the date of opening post,is the cabby available in the Indian market?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 22, 2010)

ssb i have mentioned phantom in the high end rigs >100k in guide..its 8.4k


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

Oops!!sry..didn't click me!
I had seen the name there but here I saw the pic!!
1 helluva cabby!!aaah!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

bt 8.4k.. very-2 costly.. 
which wud b d best lukin cabby under 5k???


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

1 guy had posted snaps of his then bought new cabby,which BTW had stunning looks, in "Post your latest purchase" thread.I think it was iBall(I know not upto the mark of CM,NZXT) Ryder or something like that.He called the cabby "Red Devil" & as far as I can recollect he called his PC "Frostmourne" after the sword in Warcraft III Frozen Throne.....or were they 2 different persons??...Sorry, bad memory!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah i have seen iball Rider... bt m always doubtful about their quality,heat ventilation,etc..

i got to knw abt iball Bullets cabinet... dat person was totally unsatisfied.. he gave 4/10 in performance..lol


----------



## halo1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I guess its available at Prime ABGB. I just went to Prime ABGB last saturday and there was a similar looking NZXT Phantom Cabinet in white colour. Lots of ppl were drooling over that cabinet at Prime abgb...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^I understand.Oh boy it can't be helped,can it?


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2010)

Imma so buying this, I am blind in love


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 23, 2010)

after watching this i dnt feel like buyin ne oder cabinet.. 
its beautiful outside.. and hope it can handle even beast inside.. ..lol


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

Faun said:


> Imma so buying this, I am blind in love



I can understand buddy!!After having a look at that cabby I've stopped fantasizing about Megan Fox!!



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> after watching this i dnt feel like buyin ne oder cabinet..
> its beautiful outside.. and hope it can handle even beast inside.. ..lol



Is it me or does that sound a little dirty?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 24, 2010)

heeyy ssb it wasnt dirty jawan..  it felt coz u had megan fix in ur thots... lol


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 24, 2010)

^^


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 24, 2010)

bt really... nw m thinking to purchase dis,..


----------

